# Shutting Down Problem



## Vegex (May 28, 2007)

When I go to shut-down my comp in the start menu, everything freezes up forcing me to force shut down my comp.

I have Dell, anyone know what could be the problem?


----------



## codewolf (May 28, 2007)

could be one of many things....
1) have you virus-scanned your computer recently? make sure your virus definitions are up-to-date.
2) when was the last time you did a disk cleanup? start > programs > accessories > system > disk cleanup. this could clear some space for operating
3) defrag your computer start > programs > accessories > system > defrag

these will clear up space and organize your pc so it may run a bit faster, it could be as simple as there being not enough memory/space on your pc to execute the shutting-down procedure.

other than that i honestly dont know without having a look.


----------



## net-cat (May 28, 2007)

Also, did you make any changes recently? (New program, new device?)


----------



## Vegex (May 28, 2007)

I've done everything codewolf has said, and I don't have any new programs that I am aware of


----------



## codewolf (May 28, 2007)

any luck??


----------



## Vegex (May 28, 2007)

Nope, it's still locking up right before it's supposed to give me the option to turn it off


----------



## Voltemand (May 28, 2007)

Vegex said:
			
		

> When I go to shut-down my comp in the start menu, everything freezes up forcing me to force shut down my comp.
> 
> I have Dell, anyone know what could be the problem?



Sounds to me like you've got some spyware processes running in the background creating instability.


----------



## Vegex (May 28, 2007)

I ran my anti-spyware cleaning software twice and still it locks up D:


----------



## capthavoc123 (May 28, 2007)

The problem might be just that you have a Dell.


----------



## Vegex (May 28, 2007)

capthavoc123 said:
			
		

> The problem might be just that you have a Dell.



No shit


----------



## Voltemand (May 28, 2007)

No kidding, my brother's inspiron overheated, (he claims it was steaming but thats just nonsense) its backlight malfunctioned, and after about  a month of use - the screen came right off. 

Yup, thier structural integrity sucks. That pc was like some sort of jenga tower. 

Not suprised you've run into problems with yours.


----------



## Vegex (May 28, 2007)

What the hell am I supposed to do then? Goddammit this is making me angry....


----------



## codewolf (May 28, 2007)

the thing is though it sounds like a software program rather than a hardware one so i very much doubt its due to the fact its a dell.


----------



## net-cat (May 28, 2007)

Post a HijackThis log. If something out-of-place jumps out at me, I'll let you know.

Given how Dell violently disembowels their Windows installs, it very well could be Dell-related.

Is this XP or Vista? (Or even something older?)


----------



## Vegex (May 28, 2007)

It's Windows XP


----------



## Vegex (May 28, 2007)

I think HighjackThis! gave me a virus Dx


----------



## net-cat (May 28, 2007)

Okay. I'm thinking you have spyware. I have used HijackThis many times, and I've never had a problem with it.

It's a fairly common tactic among spyware now to detect and kill/infect/otherwise disable HijackThis or other removal tools.

I've posted a renamed version of HijackThis on my server, try that version. If it's still giving you problems, I'm going to suggest that you backup your data and reload the hard drive from scratch. (You can get a friend to do it for you, or if your computer is under warranty, you can call Dell and they'll tell you how.)

Renamed HijackThis


----------



## Vegex (May 28, 2007)

It deleted "HiMom" and my firewall said it was a "Generic Worm" or something...


----------



## net-cat (May 28, 2007)

Yeah, you got viruses and/or spyware. There's really not a hell of a lot I can do to help you over the internet...


----------



## Zasha (May 28, 2007)

Hrm, well sadly yes there is not much you can do though for what it is worth you might try your luck by cleaning out all the temporary folders and see if the original virus was i one of them. The folders are:

1) WindowsTemp
2) Documents and SettingsYour usernameLocal SettingsTemp
3) Documents and SettingsYour usernameLocal SettingsTemporary Internet Files

Just delete the content of these three catalogs and you could try Registry Mechanic to clean out your registry if by any chance it corrupted some values. 

http://www.pctools.com/registry-mechanic/?ref=google_rm&gclid=CJ-awo2XsowCFRo-ZwodzlPlNw

Also check your My Documents or Program Files for any suspicious files or installed programs which you have no memory of and check if they truly are what they seem.


----------



## codewolf (May 28, 2007)

Zasha said:
			
		

> Hrm, well sadly yes there is not much you can do though for what it is worth you might try your luck by cleaning out all the temporary folders and see if the original virus was i one of them. The folders are:
> 
> 1) WindowsTemp
> 2) Documents and SettingsYour usernameLocal SettingsTemp
> ...


agreed,
also press cntrl + alt + del and end any files that end in .tmp


----------

